# Apache 2.0.4.6 W2K url escape =prob



## PiCiJi (13. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

ich passe gerade meine HP an. Bei der Anpassung an IE 4.x ist mir aufgefallen, das URL Namen der Form url?variable1?variable2 usw. nicht die Inhalte hinter den Fragezeichen an die nächste page übertragen, was in NC 4.x - 7.x und IE ab 5.x wunderbar klappt.
Nach einigem Lesen konnte ich das Problem mit dem javascript Befehlescape/unescape lösen.
Starte ich die Seite von der Festplatte funzt das auch. Starte ich die Seite jedoch über meinen Domain Namen, welcher die site mittels Apache zur Verfügung stellt, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung mittels escape/unescape.


You don't have permission to access /start.html?test?5 on this server.

Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

Ich vermute mal, ich muss Apche anders konfigurieren aber wie? 
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

p.s. in der Browserzeile steht: http://piciji.dyndns.org/start.html?test?5

p.p.s in der error log steht: (20025)Error string not specified yet: access to /start.html?test?5 failed


----------



## dfd1 (14. Juli 2003)

Mal ne doofe Frage: Sollte da was ausgeführt werden?? Wenn ja, sind die Bereichtigungen vergeben??


----------



## PiCiJi (14. Juli 2003)

ja naklar, würde man in der Browserzeile das %3F gegen ein Fragezeichen austauschen, würde es funktionieren. (also Passwortabfrage erscheint)

Der Apache interpretiert das ja auch richtig, denn in der Fehlermeldung stehen ja die Fragezeichen und nicht die hex Werte. Dennoch vergiebt er kein Zugriff. Leider muss ich jedoch die Hexwerte der Fragezeichen übergeben mit dem Befehl escape in einem JS, damit der IE4 die Inhalte nach dem Fragezeichen deuten kann(in einer 2. html Datei)

Ich glaube das Problem lässt sich mit dem rewrite Modul von apache lösen. Jedoch steige ich da noch nicht so richtig durch.

wie kann ich mit dem rewrite Modul alle vorkommenden hex Zeichen in der Browserzeile in die normale Schreibweise umwandeln?

Oder gibet es andere Ideen?

Vielleicht mach ich es so, das ich in der ersten html Datei, wo die Variablen definiert werden ein php script einfüge und in der 2. eins, welches die Aufgabe hat die Variablen mittels post/get zu übertragen


----------



## PiCiJi (14. Juli 2003)

konnte das Problem lösen... 
habe statt dem Fragezeichen, das route Zeichen verwendet. Dieses wird von IE4 und den anderen Browsern verwendet. Somit kann ich mir das Umwandeln der Sonderzeichen in hex sparen.


----------

